# verbs that cannot finish with "ing"



## elito

Hello everybody!!!
There are verbs that cannot have an "ing" ending. Ex: want, have (possesive). Does someone know how they are called? Also, I need more examples of these verbs. Thank you!!!


----------



## vache666

Hello
The "ing" ending I think is called the gerund.  Both of your examples, however, can be used with the "ing" ending.  For instance...
"Are you having a good time"
"The sample left me wanting more"
Hope this helps
-Tony


----------



## elito

Hey man!!! I already knew that. The thing I want to know is the name of certain verbs that CANNOT finish in "ing". Ex: You can't say " I'm having a dog", because that dog won't leave you for a long time. So, there are others verbs like that "have" and I want to know their name.


----------



## aab

You can´t say "I´m having a dog", you can say "I have a dog" (not right now).
Can you give me an example of one of those verbs?


----------



## elito

Another example is "want"


----------



## elito

Someone!!!
There are verbs that cannot finish with "ing". Ex: want, have. I want to know their name (that group has an especial name) and other examples you can give me. Thank you!!!


----------



## alc112

Según mi libro:

Verbs not normally used in the continuous tenses:
agree, be, believe, belong, contain, cost, depend, expect, feel, forget, hate, have (=possess), hear, hope, imagin, know, like, look, love, matter, mean, need, notice, own, prefer, realise, recognise, remember, see, seem, smell, suppose, taste, think (=believe), understand, want, wish


----------



## aab

I´m sorry but i believe it´s not a valid example because the present continuous of the verb to want is wanting. Are you confused with verbal times(??) ? Don´t you mean simple past where are irregular verbs that don´t finish in ´ed´? egs: put, hit, dream, etc.


----------



## aab

alc112 said:
			
		

> Según mi libro:
> 
> Verbs not normally used in the continuous tenses:
> agree, be, believe, belong, contain, cost, depend, expect, feel, forget, hate, have (=possess), hear, hope, imagin, know, like, look, love, matter, mean, need, notice, own, prefer, realise, recognise, remember, see, seem, smell, suppose, taste, think (=believe), understand, want, wish


 
But they can be used. Egs: This is my answer depending on the context, that´s why i´m feeling good. Am i hearing something? what are you seeing(??) ?


----------



## alc112

aab said:
			
		

> But they can be used. Egs: This is my answer depending on the context, that´s why i´m feeling good. Am i hearing something? what are you seeing(??) ?


yo diría
What are you looking at?
Por eso dice el título "verbs *not normally used* in the continuous tenses"

Auqnue podés decir
I spent my time thinking about the exams y estás usando gerundio. Pero es porque el verbo principal te lo pide (y nosotros como somos tan solidarios, se lo damos )


----------



## aab

ok, no son usados normalmente, pero se pueden usar con ing. Igualmente fijate que no sabe bien que es lo que quiere...


----------



## Swettenham

"Wanting," "having."  De hecho, estos verbos pueden terminar con "ing."

Estos no pueden: can, could, should, would.

Se llaman "verbos defectuosos."  También no se puede decir: 
"to can"  
"to could"  etc.  
Realmente no sé por qué.  Estos verbos se pueden usar como verbos auxiliares.

Para usar estos verbos, se necesita primero un subjeto: 
"I can" "you would" etc.  
Después, se necesita un verbo en el infinitivo:  
"I can go."  "You would help." "She should try."  "We could see."

Es posible "insinuar" y no decir el segundo verbo a condición de que, por el contexto, los dos interlocutores comprenden exactamente qué debe ser el segundo verbo.

Por ejemplo:  
"I would buy that house if I had more money.  Would you?"
En este caso, la pregunta "Would you?" quiere decir "Would you buy that house?"
Ambos interlocutores saben que "buy" debe ser el segundo verbo, así que no es necesario decir la pregunta entera "Would you buy that house?"

La respuesta a esta pregunta puede ser:
"Yes I would."  
Igualmente, esta quiere decir: "Yes, I would buy that house, too."

Saludos


----------



## Puntitas

Efectivamente, hay ciertos verbos que no se usan en el progresivo excepto en situaciones informales. Alc112 nos ha dado una lista muy buena de ellos, y que sepa yo, no hay una palabra especial para referirnos a ellos.

I have a dog. (formal)
I'm having a good time. (informal)
I'm enjoying myself. ((formal)

En la mayoría de los casos, pueden compararse el español y el inglés para saber cuando vamos mal:

I'm having a good time.
Me la estoy pasando bien.

I'm having a dog.
Estoy teniendo un perro.


----------



## fulano

Son verbos modales.  Se pueden usar con verbos auxiliares.  Podría haberte dado los libros.  I could have given you the books.  Los verbos auxiliares se  pueden usar en el progresivo.


----------



## funnydeal

elito

Encontre duplicada tu pregunta en el foro de vocabulario general, la he juntado aqui con las otras respuestas, por favor no dupliques tus preguntas

Gracias por tu cooperación


----------



## Henrik Larsson

abhor, beware y abut creo que no pueden ser continuos.


----------



## elroy

La verdad es que la pregunta original no está clara.  Todos los verbos ingleses, menos los auxiliares, *pueden* ser usados con el "-ing," por lo cual ésa sería la respuesta más simple a la pregunta.

Sin embargo, me parece que se tratará más bien de verbos que no *tienen que* ser usados con el "-ing" si la acción se realiza ahora.

Es decir, si estoy comiendo una manzana en este momento, *tengo que* decir "I *am eating* an apple."  "I *eat* an apple" no tendría sentido en ese caso, sino que se usaría para expresar un hábito: "I eat an apple every day."

No obstante, al querer decir que creo que hace buen tiempo, digo "I *think* that the weather is nice" y no "I *am thinking* that the weather is nice."  Esta versión es posible, pero no es común, ni expresa la exacta connotación que lleva aquélla.

Lo mismo sucede con el equivalente del verbo "tener."  No se dice normalmente "I *am having* a dog" sino "I *have* a dog."  Hay numerosos ejemplos parecidos, como los que ya han sido mencionados.

Sin embargo, eso no quiere decir que esos verbos *no puedan* ser usados con el "-ing."  Al contrario, a veces es la única forma correcta:

-What are you doing right now?
-I *am thinking* of what a great day it is.

-How is your vacation going?
-Just wonderful.  I *am having* a great time. 

Entonces, la diferencia es que con los verbos como "think" y "have" no se *tiene que* usar el "-ing" cuando se trata de algo que se realiza ahora (si bien lo de "have" también podría ser interpretado como una especie de "hábito"), mientras que la mayoría de los verbos sí exigen el "-ing."

Eso dicho, no se me ocurre un nombre específico para esos verbos.

Espero que haya quedado claro el tema.


----------



## elroy

Cuidado:

La forma "-ing" no es siempre un verbo.

The sample left me *wanting* more. _(ejemplo ya dado)_
*Thinking* about my day, I drifted off into a pleasant slumber.
*Jogging* every day is great exercise.

Aunque esas palabras parecen a verbos, en esas frases *no lo son*.  Se trata de una *forma verbal* que cumple *otra función* gramatical dentro de la frase.

Me parece que la pregunta original se trataba de la función puramente verbal de esas formas.


----------



## elito

The name of those verbs is STATIVE VERBS. Unfortunately the majority misunderstood what I asked: I just wanted other similar verbs.

Pd.- Why do you reply in spanish? We are supposed to know english. Why do you use spanish? The best way to learn english is by using it as much as possible, even in few words or phrases.


----------



## belén

elito said:
			
		

> The name of those verbs is STATIVE VERBS. Unfortunately the majority misunderstood what I asked: I just wanted other similar verbs.


 
Elito, please be so kind to show some consideration towards the people who tried to help you. Maybe your question wasn't so clear in the first place. Think about that too. 



			
				elito said:
			
		

> Pd.- Why do you reply in spanish? We are supposed to know english. Why do you use spanish? The best way to learn english is by using it as much as possible, even in few words or phrases.


 
We can't oblige people to answer in English, that's the way it is. You can write in English as much as you want and ask for corrections, others may anwer in English but of course, they can also answer in Spanish. Besides, many of the answers you received in Spanish are from people who is not a native Spanish speaker and like to practise Spanish here as well. 

Thank you for your cooperation in future posts,
Belén


----------



## elroy

belen said:
			
		

> Elito, please be so kind to show some consideration towards the people who tried to help you. Maybe your question wasn't so clear in the first place. Think about that too.


 
I agree.  As I said, the simple answer to the question is that all verbs but modals can be used with an "-ing."  I shared what I could only assume was the intended question hidden in the ambiguous phrasing of the original post.




> We can't *obligate* people to answer in English, that's the way it is. You can write in English as much as you want and ask for corrections, others may anwer in English but of course, they can also answer in Spanish. Besides, many of the answers you received in Spanish *were* from people who *are* not a  native Spanish speaker*s *and like to practise Spanish here as well.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation in future posts,
> Belén


 
Thanks, Belén.  I hope you don't mind the few corrections I made.

To Elito: I usually answer in the language of the post I am replying to.  In this case, I was just replying to the general query.  Since the previous posts consisted of a haphazard mixture of English and Spanish - I just as randomly opted for Spanish.  It seemed to be the language that would serve the largest number of participants in the thread.  Of course, I was also mindful of the fact that the original poster (i.e. you) spoke Spanish; otherwise, I would most certainly have stuck to English.

I agree with Belén that it would have been a nice gesture to show gratitude instead of resesntment.


----------



## Cracker Jack

elito said:
			
		

> The name of those verbs is STATIVE VERBS. Unfortunately the majority misunderstood what I asked: I just wanted other similar verbs.
> 
> Pd.- Why do you reply in spanish? We are supposed to know english. Why do you use spanish? The best way to learn english is by using it as much as possible, even in few words or phrases.


 
Another name for STATIVE verbs, as you would so dearly put it, is STATE OF BEING VERBS.  But all of them can be used in present continuous/progressive, i.e. gerund form ending in "ing."  

But if you will have to deal with it sternly, the verb forms that do not exist in ing form are the auxiliary verbs.  

And if you are attempting to use no-holds barred English, you shouldn't use Pd but PS (post-script) instead.


----------



## murena

Hi. A good example could be the verb _need_. I have never seen is used as "_needing_". Maybe it is correct, but I think is no normally used.


----------



## JLanguage

murena said:
			
		

> Hi. A good example could be the verb _need_. I have never seen is used as "_needing_". Maybe it is correct, but I think is no normally used.


 
I've never heard it used in continuous, but I suppose it could be done. The paper is greatly needing improvement. Normally that would be - The paper is greatly in need of improvement. It doesn't sound natural, but I think technically it's correct. Another one - I am needing your services.


----------



## belén

elroy said:
			
		

> Thanks, Belén. I hope you don't mind the few corrections I made.


 
Of course not, Elroy!! Thank you very much, indeed!


----------



## fulano

I apologize for somehow offending you.  I failed to read the bylaw about only being able to use English.  I also thought there was a post concerning could and would and replied about those verbs.  Stative verbs can be used in the gerund (technically used as a noun).  Wanting something is different from needing something.  It can also be used in the progressive.  I am having a party tomorrow.  You are looking at limitations of using have with nouns.  You could use the noun dog but you would have to modify it.  I'm having a dog put to sleep.  Also consider: I have been wanting to tell you this for a long time.

Don't have a cow.

p.d.  Hablo y escribo en el idioma que me dé la gana y si no te gusta puedes irte a la ch.



			
				elito said:
			
		

> The name of those verbs is STATIVE VERBS. Unfortunately the majority misunderstood what I asked: I just wanted other similar verbs.
> 
> Pd.- Why do you reply in spanish? We are supposed to know english. Why do you use spanish? The best way to learn english is by using it as much as possible, even in few words or phrases.


----------



## Artrella

elito said:
			
		

> The name of those verbs is STATIVE VERBS. Unfortunately the majority misunderstood what I asked: I just wanted other similar verbs.
> 
> Pd.- Why do you reply in spanish? We are supposed to know english. Why do you use spanish? The best way to learn english is by using it as much as possible, even in few words or phrases.




*To be* is not normally used in the continuous form except when it's meaning changes to that of "behave"...
"You are being such a stupid now!"


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> *To be* is not normally used in the continuous form except when it's meaning changes to that of "behave"...
> "You are being such a stupid now!"


 
Correct - except that it would be "such a stupid person" or "so stupid."

You can also say "I'm being sarcastic," "I'm being patient" - anything that refers to the current way in which you are acting.


----------



## Artrella

elroy said:
			
		

> Correct - except that it would be "such a stupid person" or "so stupid."
> 
> You can also say "I'm being sarcastic," "I'm being patient" - anything that refers to the current way in which you are acting.




Sí Elroy gracias por la corrección.  

I want to ask you if you know about "have"...once I was taught about "have" + ing, but not such as "I'm having coffee" or "I'm having a great time"... do you know about it?
I just cannot remember and cannot find my notes.  Perhaps you know...


----------



## Swettenham

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí Elroy gracias por la corrección.
> 
> I want to ask you if you know about "have"...once I was taught about "have" + ing, but not such as "I'm having coffee" or "I'm having a great time"... do you know about it?
> I just cannot remember and cannot find my notes.  Perhaps you know...


Yep, those are fine.  We also sometimes use "having" as an informal future.   "I'm having some people over for dinner tonight."  "Tomorrow, I'm having my tonsels removed."


----------



## Artrella

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Yep, those are fine.




Oh, oh....no Joe...   I didn't ask if they were ok.

What I was asking is this >> there is a possibility of having "having" meaning possession, but I cannot remember why, when, where.... that's why I asked Elroy if he knows about this.


----------



## Swettenham

As for "being," you could also use it in certain cases for the passive voice: 

I felt like I was being ignored.


----------



## Swettenham

Artrella said:
			
		

> Oh, oh....no Joe...   I didn't ask if they were ok.
> 
> What I was asking is this >> there is a possibility of having "having" meaning possession, but I cannot remember why, when, where.... that's why I asked Elroy if he knows about this.


"Having a dog is a big responsibility."

Like that, Nil?


----------



## elroy

Hm...I'm having trouble putting my finger on what exactly you're asking about...Wait!  Was that it?  (I just said "I'm having" )

No, seriously...

Joe's example works, but it's not a verb there, so it's not relevant.

You're looking for a usage of "having" that indicates possession - but not "I'm having coffee" or "I'm having a good time"....hmmm....

I really can't think of anything that doesn't correspond to those two examples?  Do you perhaps have any hints or clues - anything that you remember - that might help us pinpoint what you're referring to??


----------



## elito

The stative verbs represents an unchanging action. On the other hand, the rest represents actions so they can be followed by "ing".

Pd.- I put: "why do you use spanish?..." . Fortunately, after writting that I thought carefully about it. I'm sorry if I offend someone or someone got upset becouse of what I wrote.


----------



## Edwin

murena said:
			
		

> Hi. A good example could be the verb _need_. I have never seen is used as "_needing_". Maybe it is correct, but I think is no normally used.




People needing assistance should call the following number....
For many more such examples see needing


----------



## ebc

HI all,

You are right elito. Your question was clear engouh. It does exist something called stative verbs. Those verbs cannot be used in conjunction with ING. 

You cannot say 'I am loving you', forget about the songs, it is a mistake... 'I love you' is the only way...

Besides there are some verbs that can either have or not ING as it has already been mentioned (think, have...).


----------



## M.mac

I think we are getting ourselves all confused here. Stative verbs are verbs that when we use them in the present tense we generally prefer to use the present simple, rather than present continuous.

For example: 
I like you.
I want a holiday.

However, there are so many exceptions that I think it is more useful to learn the differences in meaning between the present simple and the present continuous uses, rather than memorise a list of verbs that are "never" used in the continuous form (because this is usually not true).

For example:
I like swimming. - this is an activity I like and I will probably always like it.
I'm liking this new job. - I'm really enjoying it at the moment. 

I have a dog. - something you own
I'm having a hard time at school. - a temporary experience

The following examples are not really examples of present continuous usage



			
				Swettenham said:
			
		

> "Having a dog is a big responsibility."


 
"Having" is used as the SUJECT of the sentence not as the VERB so is not an example of a stative verb used in the present continuous.




			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> People needing assistance should call the following number....


 
This is a different construction I think it's called a reduced relative clause, but let's not go down that track!

Basically: people needing = people who need

I hope this helps!


----------



## M.mac

ebc said:
			
		

> Those verbs cannot be used in conjunction with ING.
> 
> You cannot say 'I am loving you', forget about the songs, it is a mistake... 'I love you' is the only way...


 
As I mentioned, we can't say they _cannot_ be used in the continuous tense, only that in their normal meaning we generally prefer simple tenses.

When we use the word "love" we usually want to use the simple tense:

I love you.
I love music.
etc

But we can say:

I'm loving it = I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## nelliot53

elito said:
			
		

> Someone!!!
> There are verbs that cannot finish with "ing". Ex: want, have. I want to know their name (that group has an especial name) and other examples you can give me. Thank you!!!


 
Well, I will give you a few examples of verbs that cannot take the -ing 
ever, ever:

1. would, could, should, can, must, ought to, may, might => MODALS

Others cannot be used in the present progressive:

2. want, need, like, love, hate, hear, see, smell, taste, understand, know, believe => NONACTION VERBS

Hope it helps you!


----------



## Donpayin

elito said:
			
		

> Someone!!!
> There are verbs that cannot finish with "ing". Ex: want, have. I want to know their name (that group has an especial name) and other examples you can give me. Thank you!!!


 

*That kind of verbs are known as "non-continuous verbs"*


----------



## M.mac

> Well, I will give you a few examples of verbs that cannot take the -ing
> ever, ever:
> 
> 1. would, could, should, can, must, ought to, may, might => MODALS
> 
> Others cannot be used in the present progressive:
> 
> 2. want, need, like, love, hate, hear, see, smell, taste, understand, know, believe => NONACTION VERBS


 
Hi Nelliot,

I would certainly agree with you about the modal verbs. However, I would personally avoid using words like "cannot" and not "ever, ever" in relation to grammar rules as there are usually plenty of exceptions! (Which is not to say that the rule does not exist as a description of general usage.)

See below some of the verbs you mentioned used with different meanings depending on whether they are used in the stative (simple tense) or dynamic (continuous tense).

http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/types.html


----------



## Karita d Angel

The verbs that can't be used in the continuous tense are called verbs of perception - see, hear, etc - 
You can ever find them in the gerund but they will definetely bring about a change in meaning - think = believe , thinking= pensando 


Karita d angeL


----------



## Ivy29

elito said:


> Hey man!!! I already knew that. The thing I want to know is the name of certain verbs that CANNOT finish in "ing". Ex: You can't say " I'm having a dog", because that dog won't leave you for a long time. So, there are others verbs like that "have" and I want to know their name.


 
They are called *STATE VERBS or NON-PROGRESSIVE VERB MEANING* :
1- Mental state
2- Emotional state
3-possession
4-sense perception
5-other existing verbs seem, look, cost, owe, be, exist, consist of, include, weigh, appear, some of these verbs can be used in both forms NON-progressive and progressive with different meaning.

Ivy29


----------



## Porteño

elito, excuse me saying so, but if you looked in a good grammar book you would find all the rules regarding which verbs are used with a gerund or an infinitive (with or without 'to') or both and in which circumstances they are used.


----------

